# ***HELP***MK5 jetta sunroof PROBLEMS!!!!!!!



## mk405 (Dec 30, 2007)

ok so my lady has an 07 jetta 2.5 and is having some serious problems with the *sunroof*. it has a mind of its own:screwy: sometimes while driving the* sunroof *will just open by itself with the knob in the *off* postion and u would have to play with it in order for it to close. now the knob is *turned slightly open* and the *sunroof* is closed completely but it will still open on its own from time to time. at this point i pulled the fuse to end the problem but i would really like suggestions on how to fix the problem so that the sunroof works properly *without having to take it somewhere and get raped*:facepalm: *SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT*


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

mk405 said:


> ok so my lady has an 07 jetta 2.5 and is having some serious problems with the *sunroof*. it has a mind of its own:screwy: sometimes while driving the* sunroof *will just open by itself with the knob in the *off* postion and u would have to play with it in order for it to close. now the knob is *turned slightly open* and the *sunroof* is closed completely but it will still open on its own from time to time. at this point i pulled the fuse to end the problem but i would really like suggestions on how to fix the problem so that the sunroof works properly *without having to take it somewhere and get raped*:facepalm: *SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME OUT*


 
I had an 06 Jetta 2.5 and the sunroof would open to the up position, but never had problems with getting to close back or open up when I wanted it to. It would do it about once a month. Now....my 07 Passat has started doing the very same, a couple of months ago. Dealership can't diagnose anything since it doesn't do it for them upon inspection. :banghead: GL hope you get the issue resolved. I have searched the forums trying to see if anyone else had this same issue and no luck.


----------



## mk405 (Dec 30, 2007)

Jettn1 said:


> I had an 06 Jetta 2.5 and the sunroof would open to the up position, but never had problems with getting to close back or open up when I wanted it to. It would do it about once a month. Now....my 07 Passat has started doing the very same, a couple of months ago. Dealership can't diagnose anything since it doesn't do it for them upon inspection. :banghead: GL hope you get the issue resolved. I have searched the forums trying to see if anyone else had this same issue and no luck.


 this thing is crazy:screwy: i love my mk3 lol.


----------



## Jettn1 (Jun 9, 2010)

mk405 said:


> this thing is crazy:screwy: i love my mk3 lol.


 I have found a post about possible fix to the problem! People are saying to pop the switch out and use a pencil top eraser to get all the fuzz and gunk out. Not sure if that will fix your problem, but it's worth a try. They say once the switch for the sunroof gets dirty it causes it to open and etc on it's own. :thumbup:


----------

